# need somewhere to stay?



## bedindubai (May 17, 2007)

If you are going to Dubai but don't want to spend a fortune on hotels look no further; located 20mins from the airport at the border, double rooms with private bathrooms, maid service, breakfast included as well as any advice you may want about Dubai. Located 30-40mins from City Centre, Britsh expat run B&B by the sea with pool, sauna etc. For photos + info please email your reason for travelling as well dates to [email protected] as demand far exceeds supply. Prices from 28 GBP a night.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

This might be useful for me when visiting. How far from the DIFC are you? Can you please upload some photos on this thread as I don't want to post my email address.


----------



## bedindubai (May 17, 2007)

no need to post your email address Shahid, please email me @ [email protected]


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

That actually sounds pretty reasonable. When you talk about time into the city, do you mean in a car? Or is there efficient public transportation?


----------



## bedindubai (May 17, 2007)

roamer said:


> That actually sounds pretty reasonable. When you talk about time into the city, do you mean in a car? Or is there efficient public transportation?


Yes this is by car, but there are buses and many taxis both of which are very cheap.


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

Taxis are cheap? For some reason I thought they'd be really expensive. I keep hearing how expensive Dubai is. Is it mainly because of the housing?


----------



## bedindubai (May 17, 2007)

roamer said:


> Taxis are cheap? For some reason I thought they'd be really expensive. I keep hearing how expensive Dubai is. Is it mainly because of the housing?


Housing is the most expensive thing in Dubai by far, other than drinking. Taxis are very cheap 1 hour in a taxi will cost you 50-70 dhs


----------



## asaf187 (Jun 22, 2007)

HI,

This price is good... Any chance I can see some pics of the place, I plan to come over in Sep.

Asaf


----------



## bedindubai (May 17, 2007)

Of course Asaf, please send me an email, my address is [email protected]


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

$13 - $20 per hour isn't really cheap if you have an hour commute each way every day, or even to go somewhere for an interview or a meeting. It's a little frightening that you think that is cheap.


----------



## BestOfDedMorozy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Âñåõ ñ Íîâûì Ãîäîì!*

Æåëàþ Âàì óñïåõîâ, êàê â ðàáîòå òàê è â ïîâñåäíåâíîé æèçíè!
Ïóñòü íîâûé ãîä Âàì ïðèíåñ¸ò íàìíîãî áîëüøå ÷åì óõîäÿùèé!
Ïîáîëüøå Âàì óëûáîê è óäà÷è âî âñåõ íà÷èíàíèÿõ!

Âñåãäà Âàø,
Äåä Ìîðîç!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Please can we have a translation! I think all post should be in English so that everyone can understand them...

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## younesse (Dec 15, 2007)

what??? taxi is sheap in dubai??? i m sprry to say that i don t agree with you, taxi is so expansive in dubai, very expansive, if you arrive to airport they charge you 20dhs before the taxi moves, and you can see the account moving quickly lol son please don t say taxi sheap, that s why everybody has car, and the real problem u can pay 50 dhs to taxi just one way from difc to international city and 50 dhs is full of petrol.... believe it or not believe it
if you require any information don t hesitat to ask, i m alos living dubai since october 2007,


----------

